# Big Red Stamp



## Hisfoxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay where do I begin... 

I applied for a settlement visa as a fiance of a British citizen. I sent in what I thought was the appropriate paper work, only to be refused entry clearance. The "insufficient funds" was used. (Strike One) My fiancee lives at home. He pays rent to his parents but those are the extinct of his expenses, unless you count his nicotine addiction. (Sarcasm born out of frustration ) His mom sent a letter giving me permission to stay as long as was necessary til we could make our own way. My fiancee didnt send a letter. (Strike Two) So they then questioned the relationship. I plan on reapplying again with more documentation to support our relationship and our finances. But I plan on visiting him in December of this year but I have a big red stamp in the back of my passport. Do you think they will deny me entry based on a refusal for settlement?


----------



## Londonisburning (Aug 31, 2011)

Since the refusal of your settlement visa was based on monetary grounds, before applying to a tourist visa be sure to have enough funds in your personal bank account to dispel any doubt about your capacity to sustain yourself during the time of your visit. Do not send only documents issued by your fiancee or his mother, since they have proven to be insufficient for the border authorities. 

However, at any moment of your application you must state and highlight that you are going to visit your fiancee and his family. That will be useful as evidence of your sentimental relationship in future applications for a settlement in UK.


----------



## Hisfoxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

*Visa for a visit?*

I have been to the UK twice. I have never had to apply for a visa, just to visit for vacation purposes. Wow... if I have to apply for a different visa come December, I may have rethink my visit and just wait until I can reapply for settlement again. 
Thank you for your advice...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hisfoxylady said:


> I have been to the UK twice. I have never had to apply for a visa, just to visit for vacation purposes. Wow... if I have to apply for a different visa come December, I may have rethink my visit and just wait until I can reapply for settlement again.
> Thank you for your advice...


Make sure that you have a RETURN ticket - this suggests that you have no intention of arriving as a tourist and then applying for leave to stay (even if you have! )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hisfoxylady said:


> Okay where do I begin...
> 
> I applied for a settlement visa as a fiance of a British citizen. I sent in what I thought was the appropriate paper work, only to be refused entry clearance. The "insufficient funds" was used. (Strike One) My fiancee lives at home. He pays rent to his parents but those are the extinct of his expenses, unless you count his nicotine addiction. (Sarcasm born out of frustration ) His mom sent a letter giving me permission to stay as long as was necessary til we could make our own way. My fiancee didnt send a letter. (Strike Two) So they then questioned the relationship. I plan on reapplying again with more documentation to support our relationship and our finances. But I plan on visiting him in December of this year but I have a big red stamp in the back of my passport. Do you think they will deny me entry based on a refusal for settlement?


First about the refusal of your fiancée visa. If his mother is allowing you both to stay until you get a place of your own, you need to enclose a letter from her confirming this, with an indication of size, how many rooms and how many people are living. Then there is a question of funds. There must be enough financial resources - in combined savings, in steady UK income and any help from his family etc - not for you to need to rely on public funds. Is he in full-time job and earning a decent salary? How much can you bring over from US? Any chance of financial help from his parents? While no set amount is laid down, between the two of you there must be at least £12,000 to £15,000 over a period of six months, with documents to back up, slightly less if accommodation is provided free. You also should indicate your qualification and experience to show your likelihood of getting a job after marriage, perhaps enclosing a sample job ad for which you may be qualified to apply. As for your fiancé's sponsorship, relevant sections of the application forms must be completed with his details, plus a letter or statement from him about your relationship, history, how it's going and future intentions. Perhaps before you send off your next application, do tell us what you have prepared so that we can take a look to see if they seem adequate.

About your plan to visit UK. While your visa rejection - and a red mark in your passport - should not by itself lead to automatic refusal at UK border, clearly the immigration officer will scrutinise your case so you must be prepared for that. While as an American you don't need a pre-obtained visitor visa, it may be wise to do so just to guard against being turned away. As it won't cost much, it will be a lot cheaper than wasted plane ticket and won't add further black mark on your immigration record, which will affect your next settlement application. Look at the UKBA site about what documents you require.

It's up to you whether to go for a settlement application instead. Just make sure you can meet all the requirements - and supply relevant documentation - before trying again. Or if its less than 28 days since your visa denial, you can go for an appeal instead and supply further documentary evidence to dispel their concerns.


----------

